# any news on "Moebius PRE-Built" kits coming ??



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey :smile2:
as it says;
any news on "Moebius PRE-Built" kits coming ?? 

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Aside from the two mini-kits (J2 & B9) from the convention and available at Monsters in Motion, at least as of last week, I have not heard anything new upcoming...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What kits in particular are you interested in?? Because Moebius already has pre-built an painted kits from BSG and I think a couple of others as well.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

They do have the classic BSG Cylon Raider pre-built coming out soon. I've been waiting for that one for quite some time.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the Viper Mk I in 1:32 scale:

Finished BSG Classic Viper Pre-Built Space Plastic Model #2940 by Moebius (2940)

But the Cylon Raider was never done? Oh, I see they have the "new" one. No, the Classic in 1:32 scale, they never released that? Wow.

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius has released the classic TOS Raider in 1/32 scale- they just have not released it as a pre-built yet.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*pod*

we got a pod and J2, wonder why they didn't do a chariot ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

woof359 said:


> we got a pod and J2, wonder why they didn't do a chariot ?


Are you referring to a Pre-Built Chariot?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

there is a flying sub coming


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> Moebius has released the classic TOS Raider in 1/32 scale- they just have not released it as a pre-built yet.


It's been almost 1 year, and I'm still waiting. Anybody know when this is coming out?


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

Moebuis is coming out with a PRE-Built TOS Galactica. It will retail close to the $100 dollar mark.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"Pre-built"??? Where's the fun in _that_?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

pre built and kit don't belong in the same sentence


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It does allow people who do not have the time or complete skill set to have a nice, accurate display replica.

On a side note- I did buy the 1:1000 Round 2 Prepainted Klingon D-7 kit because I did not have the time or materials to match those two weird colors- a mintish green and strange lavender, that the original SFX model used and wanted to have at least one kit int he proper colors.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm all for pre-builts. Sometimes I just haven't got the time and you can still have fun detailing and weathering them (which I find the most fun part anyway).

I've got the pre built Moonbus and it looks great with the weathering added and I've painted the figures better too. I'd like to see more prebuilts including the Moebius trucks but that probably won't happen as they're more complicated.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Sungod, I've got a few Iron Man Pre-builts. I would have preferred kits, but yes, sometimes they do save time! And, like you, I weathered them. I've got I need to re-paint. Actually, I need to ask my fellow modellers for some advice on that one! I'll try to ask later today.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dr. Brad said:


> Sungod, I've got a few Iron Man Pre-builts. I would have preferred kits, but yes, sometimes they do save time! And, like you, I weathered them. I've got I need to re-paint. Actually, I need to ask my fellow modellers for some advice on that one! I'll try to ask later today.




The ideal thing is a mixture of both which is of course is what Moebius has done so that way everyone wins. I'd imagine Moebius benefits too.

I'm like the Nowhere Man from Yellow Submarine. So much to do and so little time so they come in handy. In fact without the many pre built diecasts etc I've got I'd never even approach getting all the finished models I want.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Pre-Builts*



Lou Dalmaso said:


> there is a flying sub coming


Hi,
there is a "Flying-Sub" pre-built coming out (??)
any idea on w/ scale ??

I've been Star-Trek'd, Star-Wars'd, and BSG'd ....... 

looking for the more; "Oh Yeah!!.. I Remember That!!" Movies/TV..
as far back as they made SYFI Movies/TV....

I have arthritis & nerve-disorder (shaking & fumble fingers) so, just buying a "Kit" for My situation is now just a waste of $$....
TY!!

Bubba the Senile :willy_nilly:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Monsters in Motion now shows a Moebius TOS Cylon Raider for preorder, $129.99


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

I have the Moebius Pre-Built Space Pod and it's professionally assembled and painted. I was quite surprised at the quality, for what has to be an assembly line product. Much better than what I could do with my current skill level.


----------

